# Sail the Big Loop (BY to Gulf Coast) with a Cat



## tangaroa-aut (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi,
We are thinking of sailing the big loop next year with our Lagoon 380 catamaran. We are aware of the height-restrictions, and will have the mast to take down.

However on all reports and photos, I only see relative small boats (mainly motorboats).
My question is: 
Can you sail/motor the route with a catamaran 38 feet length, 20 Feet width ? 
Are there any problems to expect ? 
Has anybody done this yet ?

Which route can I go ? Is the Trent-Severn Route possible for a cat this size ?
Depth is not the problem, as we only draw 4 feet.

Thank you for your help


----------



## georgemci102a2 (Feb 8, 2015)

Ive also done some reading on the loop.The only height issue that ive come across so far,would be at the erie canal.I think that there is services to drop the mast before the bridge(19 foot ?)and put it back up after.Been reading that a sailboat is the best way to travel the loop.Gas when motoring seams to be a big issue because of cost and avail.A somewhat small sailboat like mine(24 foot helms) with an outboard would be cost friendly.I read that it takes approx 1 year to complete the entire loop....George....Ps might take a look at captain johns website on the loop(loopers).


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

You won't have any problem with length and beam doing the great loop. The Trent Severn can handle boats of your size without a problem; however you will have to check if catamarans can use the marine railway at Big Chute. You can get a definitive answer by contacting Parks Canada.

Your biggest concern is going to be what to do with the mast. You will definitely have to un-step your mast for some parts of the trip. You have to then decide what you are going to do with the mast. If you are going to carry it with you, you can step it once you get to the Great Lakes then un-step again when you get to Chicago. You cannot leave the mast up for the Trent Severn waterway. So if you want to avoid un-stepping and stepping again you can either go the full length of the Erie Canal to Buffalo or go to Lake Ontario at Oswego and use the Welland Canal where you will not have to un-step the mast. This will give you lots of sailing opportunities. 

Carrying the mast on deck is another problem. You will have considerable over hang both fore and aft and that can cause more headaches. You have to be especially concerned about instruments at the top of your mast.

When your mast is unstopped be sure to have a temporary aerial for your VHF radio. You need the radio for the locks on the Erie Canal and safety all the time.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

ebs001 said:


> .
> When your mast is unstopped be sure to have a temporary aerial for your VHF radio. You need the radio for the locks on the Erie Canal and safety all the time.


Remember that your steaming light and anchor light will come also down with the mast. This really comes into play on the trip South from Chicago, since you will likely be anchoring at night along the route.

When we did the Loop, we dropped the mast before entering the Erie Canal, and carried it on deck to Buffalo/Tonawanda. With the bow pulpit and the dinghy davits, our overhang wasn't too bad.

I improvised a support/bracing design that worked, but I definitely saw room for improvement. We had several "hold your breath" moments when serious wakes hit us, but the mast didn't take a swim.

When we went South, we carried the mast on deck all the way to Mobile. I had a much better thought out support system, and the mast was much more secure.


----------



## BlueTortoise (Jul 3, 2017)

Wondering if you ever made the journey... Do you have an update? We are looking to do the loop in a catamaran and narrowing in on our options.


----------

